# Apache 700 Poor toilet flushing (07 model)



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if it's "normal" not to get a full bowl rinse on the toilet system fitted to this model (and loads others i would guess)

Ever since we have had the van it only gives about a 75% rinse of the bowl as the water pressure is not adequate to provide a full rinse.
Any ideas,

Thanks,

Richie


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Remove the restrictor!*

For some reason there is a restrictor in the plastic pipe. Open the outside door and have a look at the plastic pipes either side of the solenoid valve for a plastic sleeve inserted inside the pipe (pipe is semi clear).

remove the pipe from the valve, screw a wood screw into the restrictor to pull it out - and presto - correct flush action!

Why they do it I dont know!!

Grant


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

Grant,

Thanks very much - that simple!

Cheers


Richie


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Just so you know, they can be a bu**er to get out. A good tip is to dip the pipe in hot water for about 30 seonds. This will make it flexible enough to be able to sqeeze the restrictor along. Be careful if you try to "spear" it with a screwdriver though, you might push it further up the pipe. Someone I know very well did this and it took me ages to get it out!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Remove the restrictor!*



oilslick said:


> For some reason there is a restrictor in the plastic pipe.
> Why they do it I dont know!!
> 
> Grant


The restrictor is supposed to be used in some MH's which have high pressure pumps.


----------

